
5 Hacks for the Best Sleep Ever - yeutterg
https://medium.com/@yeutterg/5-hacks-for-the-best-sleep-ever-50cd3079c546
======
masonic

      Honey restocks glycogen in the liver, preventing the brain from thinking it is out of gas in the middle of the night
    

I'm not sure what's worse -- bogus scientific claims or the classless use of
affiliate links in the article.

